# Really annoyed/upset.



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

I went to get the water and food dishes out of the cage, and Dipsy got out, the doors were opened and she just flew off and kept flying. 

Mum reckons if she hears the other birds then she might come back. I'm really snappy now, it's not anyone's fault but mine.  She was my first bird now she's gone and probably going to get killed by other birds and it's my fault for putting my hands in the cage, I had the door opened a little bit and she managed to fit through it.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Oh no, i'm really sorry to hear that Dipsy got out.  I know how heart breaking it is to have a bird fly off. Have you put a spare cage outside with millet on/in it to hopefully lure her back if she's in the area? Another good idea is to make fliers to put up in the area and also to put in peoples letter boxes. A lot of people would assume that no one would bother to look for a lost bird and just keep it themselves.


----------



## elijahfan (Jul 28, 2008)

aww hunny put her cage outside with some food in it, i am sure she will come back, put posters up, if she is tame she s more likely to be found if she flew to in a garden, if anyone has an avary she may have found that birds and food, 

good luck run accidents happen hun


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear that Dipsy got out, maybe if you put one of the other birds cages outside with her favourite tiel in, she might hear them and come back. Don't give up hope!  Keep us updated and the Best of Luck!!


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

oh im so sorry solace.........its so hard when a bird flies off.....i hope she finds her way back.....


----------



## Tike2 (Jun 16, 2008)

Sorry to read you lost a bird... Hope she returns..


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Awww, I'm so sorry, but keep looking Rosie found Willow after he flew off, don't give up hope yet, do what the others have suggested and fingers crossed that she will come back.


----------



## Carrie~Anne (Apr 19, 2008)

Sending lots and lots of good thoughts that she comes back. Make sure to contact all the local newspapers/tv & radio stations to get the word out. Also, put fliers up at pet stores, and vet offices, and the rescue shelters. Don't forget about knocking on your neighbours doors.

Here are some websites where you can post for lost birds:

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/911ParrotAlert/


As well as...

http://www.birdhotline.com/


And...

http://www.pets911.com/services/lostandfound/index.php

I truly hope you get her back.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Oh no  Keep searching, I hope she finds her way back home.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

There's a cage outside with water, food, millet and it's been left open all night and still is now. The other 'tiels are outside and being really noisy, but I haven't seen her.

I have signed up to heaps of sites put ads up about her and explained, as well as putting up posters letting my neighbors know and ask them to keep an eye out and I went looking again today for a couple of hours but no luck.. I rang animal shelters, RSPCA, vets, but nothing as of yet. I guess I gotta keep my fingers crossed someone might find her. 

I feel bad because I don't even wanna look at the cage she was in nor go near it which means, poor Mali & Tilly aren't getting the attention from me, but they are getting it from my mum, I can't handle being near them at the moment.

*Edit:* I forgot about newspapers and the radio, I'll have to do that, thank you.


----------



## Birdie21 (May 24, 2008)

So sorry to hear of your runaway.  I will keep her in my prayers and for strength for you. I hope she comes back soon.


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Keep looking, if you have put ads up, told your neigbours etc. Then that is really the only thing you can do, don't give up hope! The very very best of luck!


----------



## Carrie~Anne (Apr 19, 2008)

Just wondering if there is any update?


----------



## elijahfan (Jul 28, 2008)

aww hun i hope that you tiel is nice and warm in someones house who are keeping her safe till they can ge to a phone, i hope you find her hun keep poative, i nearly did the same thing today


----------



## Cockatielmom08 (Sep 26, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear about Dipsy. Any word on her yet? I will keep you all in my prayers for a safe return of your birdy.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Have you seen Dipsy again?


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Nothing still. Ugh!  

I haven't seen her or heard from anyone.  I'm not going to give up.


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

I knew a gal who lost her 'tiel and she papered the area with flyers. It took 4 months but she finally got her back when the lady who had found her stepped on one of her flyers in the ladies room and it stuck to her shoe. The Big Guy works in mysterious ways! Her bird had only gone two blocks.


----------



## feathers (Aug 21, 2007)

oh, im so sorry.
i was lucky and got my bird banjo back when he flew arond the big tree out of my backyard.
hope u find him


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

With some luck I hope someone does find her and give me a ring I put 4 different numbers down that I can be contacted on so I just gotta wait now. I've done all I can. 

I was giving Theo cuddles today and then Charlie flew over and he's a spitting image of Dipsy, so is Twix, they remind me so much of her which doesn't make it very easy.


----------



## PtsRPpl2 (Sep 22, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear about Dipsy. That's what happened to my first tiel but I was inexperienced back then and didn't know what to do to try to get him back. You've done so much though, I'm sure you'll get her back. I'm sure it's like they said - she's nice and warm in someone's home till they see you're missing her. Don't give up!


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

It is early days yet, she can still be found! The Best Of Luck!


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

im crossing every thing i can in the hope she comes home!!! im so sorry for you....it must be horrible...but don't lose all hope yet!!!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks, I'm definitely not going to give up. 

Every time the phone has rang I answer it (and make sure I do!) hoping it's someone that has Dipsy. Still haven't heard anything or seen her - I guess it could take a bit, like people have said, they've had their bird found weeks/months later.


----------



## spike's mom (Aug 21, 2008)

I feel so bad for you It must be awful to think that she may be out their with no food hungry and scared. Just keep the cage out there day and night. mabie if you can make a recording of your other birds when they are at their noisiest like first thing in the morning and put that in the cage on repeat so it plays 24 hours a day she may recognize it as her flock. She may not recognise the outside of your house so make sure the cage is visable from every direction. I'll be praying for you.


----------

